# pokemon mystery dungeon: the universe of pokemon



## clearpikmin (Aug 9, 2011)

signup:http://forums.dragonflycave.com/showthread.php?t=13406
darkarua: you wake up in a room. you see four gems, one yellow, one purple, one green, and one red.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 9, 2011)

Littini: *Try to mix the yellow and red gems to make an orange gem.*


----------



## clearpikmin (Aug 9, 2011)

you're not sure if it works, because in a flash of light, you teliport to a new room with a pikachu, mareep, cindaquill, and chimchar.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 9, 2011)

Littini: *Sees the cyndaquil flame about to go ou and light it with a flamethrower.*


----------



## clearpikmin (Aug 10, 2011)

your not a litwick yet. this part determens what pokemon you are. but we can pretend you have a flametrower.:p 
useing your flametrower, you try to help the cindaquill, but the second you do, a flash happens and you appear in a room that's pitch black, exepet for a diming light.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 10, 2011)

Littini:*Look for more gems and mix as much as possible, then go away from the light*


----------



## clearpikmin (Aug 10, 2011)

you look for gems, but you don't see any! then the light fades, and you fall asleep.
...
you wake up, and realize that you're a cindaquill! you find out your in a room made of red grass..


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 10, 2011)

(But i wanted litwick!!! =( )

Littini:*eat grass and get stronger fire powers*


----------



## clearpikmin (Aug 10, 2011)

i'll let you get one later, but no unova pokemon for now.
eating the grass, your flame burns a bit brighter. you head out a door. you see some bridges, and someone yelling.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 10, 2011)

Littini:Huh?*runs after the yelling voice* Wass dat?!


----------



## clearpikmin (Aug 10, 2011)

as you are running to the briges, a tailow leaps out of a bush at you.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 10, 2011)

Littini:*Use a ember to get the taillow out of the way*


----------



## clearpikmin (Aug 11, 2011)

you do,  but it gets a peck in. then you run into a rattatta.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 11, 2011)

Littini:*ember*


----------



## clearpikmin (Aug 12, 2011)

after that, a pidgey and a bidoff atack!


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 12, 2011)

Littini: Screw this! *go away*


----------



## clearpikmin (Aug 12, 2011)

after that, a snorlax lays down in your path, blocking the way back.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 13, 2011)

Littini:*Jump on it and bounce off the other way like a trampoline*


----------



## clearpikmin (Aug 14, 2011)

are you sure? i think i see some water pokemon on the odther side...


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 14, 2011)

Littini:NO NOT WATER! IT'LL RUN MY FIRE! *Keep on going away*


----------

